

Searchyc.com is Down. - jpadvo
http://searchyc.com?

======
code_duck
Yes... see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2605959>

~~~
jpadvo
Yikes, I missed that. Thanks code_duck!

------
akkartik
Yes I noticed that as well yesterday.

